# nickwheelers ??



## tuffduff (Nov 7, 2012)

Has any body heard of this company? They offer free shipping and some pretty amazing deals. I have been looking on the web pretty hard to find some info on them. They also say you pay deposit and pay the rest cod. I haven't heard of that in years sounds to good to be true.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Fake !


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I wouldnt use them sounds like a scam,



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Scam. I am moving this to the mud pit.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yup. Scam written all over it


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah COD is long gone. Would not attempt to buy anything from that "company".


----------

